# Just moved to London- Where to ride in the UK- England, Wales and Scotlands?



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello there,

I have just moved to London living close by King's Cross station and would like to check out the mountain biking scene around London, and other regions. I found quite a bit of maps and information online but I'm curious if you know of any local group rides around London and elsewhere that I could join in for some quick tours before heading out on my own. Any advices are appreciated. Also, can I manage a hardtail on the trails here or a FS is a must?

Thanks!


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

If you're in London then head down to Dorking in Surrey. 30 mins from London on the train and you're in the middle of some good riding. You can either head up to Box Hill or head to Westcott just outside Dorking. Give Nivarna cycles in Westcott a call to find out the times of their rides.

Bit further a field you could go to Thetford Forest or Chicksands in Bedfordshire (no time at all from Kings Cross) or a bit further and get to one of the many MTB centres in Wales like Betws-y-Coed (pronounced Betsy Co-ed). Superb riding and loads of little hotels and pubs that cater to bikers.

Edit: forgot to say, Hardtails are fine for most Southern riding, FS comes into it's own in Wales and Scotland


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Another thing (sorry, I keep thinking of things) -check out

http://www.singletrackworld.com/

a very UK rider based forum where you'll get loads of good info and loads more tips than I could ever think of! There's a dedicated section for trails:

http://www.singletrackworld.com/top...12&PHPSESSID=10b3fd37b5e441191b852e2588d732df

and there's bound to be someone on there willing to show you the way.

Pete


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the information Pete. This is very helpful. Since you know much about the UK, do you know if it's safe for a women traveling and riding solos around here? Are there any areas that I should avoid when I travel alone?


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

You've really got little to worry about when out riding on the trails alone (maybe don't draw attention to the fact that you're a lone female by wearing colours like pink, I know it sounds patronising but people will be able to see you're a female, lone rider from a long way off if you do!). Obviously carry a cell phone and let someone know where you are going - it's a small country but easy to get lost on the trails. Use common sense when travelling on a train with a bike on your own to and from London, especially late at night as you could be an easy target for kids wanting a fancy bike. Same applies for London itself, bikes are easily stolen when locked and even more easily stolen from people riding them so maybe invest in a cheap bike for round town use. Find a good shop in your area (ask the guys on STW.com for help in picking a good one) and join their club for rides.
There are loads of women only clubs in the UK or ones that cater to women rather than testosterone filled boys clubs, theres a few good people on forums in the UK that maybe able to help you there

Try here:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/forums/viewforum.php?f=20019&sid=7e314422a4940038f89c3d3d4346c7d3

As for being on your own in London just take simple steps like not walking home alone late at night, alway use black cabs (NEVER pick up a minicab on the street - its illegal and these guys are usually unlicenced and untrustworthy), carry a 'muggers wallet' (ie one with a little cash and no id in it to hand over if you are mugged rather than your proper one) and carry an alarm. There's no real gun crime to speak of in town, but knives are around (more so in parts of South London like Brixton, Streatham or Peckham and bits of East London) so if challenged hand over your muggers wallet without delay. As reassurance I lived in London for 10 years and never had a problem, neither did any of my friends - it's a load safer than some US cities so don't worry too much!

There's a number of areas you don't want to go to until you've found your feet, but remember that the UK is a pub culture so if you want to make friends and learn about an area get your drinking head on and go down to a modern looking pub with young people in it (don't bother with the really old pubs as they'll be filled with old locals who 'don't like outsiders') or go on a shop ride as they almost always end at the pub.

London isn't a bad city but there are a few bad people, you'll love your time there and get settled really quick. We are all a friendly bunch and because it's a real cosmopolitan town you won't be the only American who's finding their feet, there are loads of ex-pat clubs for support. I know the guys in the UK will look after you as much as you guys in the States did for me when I lived there.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh, forgot to say, learn some of the local lingo and you'll really endear yourself to us Brits.

Simple one, when annoyed with something _don't _ say you're pissed with x, say you're pissed off with x. To say you're pissed means you're drunk!

See here:

http://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/

or here (another UK based bike site) for more info!

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8999

:thumbsup:


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Pete for your advices, :thumbsup: I will keep them in mind. The first thing is probably to go stock up a bunch of maps.

I'm planing on a 3 days trip to Wales this weekend. Hopefully all will happen smoothly. Do you know much about Brecon Beacons area. I want to at least camp out one night, but I'm really not sure which campsite I should use that would make a good base for Saturday's ride. Also, there is a website where I could possible buy cheap train tickets around the UK. I found a few and now am unsure which one is referable such as this one.

http://www.firstgreatwestern.co.uk/

Local lingo- got it! I will pay more attention to them. The websites are very helpful. Thanks a lot!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm not the best person on Wales unfortunately, although there are countless campsites in that area so you can't go far wrong, or if you feel a bit richer head for a B&B (Bed and Breakfast - like a small hotel run out of a family home), for £30 or so you'll get a nice warm, dry room and secure bike parking.

I found this that might be of help:

http://www.mtbbreconbeacons.co.uk/english_pages/routes.htm

and this

http://www.brecon-beacons.com/camping-sites.htm

For train tickets I always use

www.thetrainline.co.uk.

In the UK train tickets are hugely expensive (the tube is too, but not nearly the same league) unless you book well in advance, also make sure you travel outside peak hours (not before 9.30 or from 5-7pm) as that'll cost you more.

Have fun in Wales!


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks again Pete. You're so informative! I'm grateful to have your help!



pete_mcc said:


> I'm not the best person on Wales unfortunately


May I ask where in the UK that you're most familiar? I may ask you further in those regions since I will stay here for a while and plan to check out different places.

I happened to buy the ticket to Wales from another site this afternoon. Bummer! I will definitely use thetrainline website next time. Luckily, the timing work out really well for me. Sunday trip also seems more expensive that M-Sat.

I will keep you posted on riding in Wales. Hopefully, I will return with some nice photos. No rain this weekend in Brecon! Yay!

Thanks again for all your help!

Christine


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

the trails around dorking ...

















trails around holmbury hill

















and around leith hill









:thumbsup: excellant trails ... get on a train to redhill from victoria or london bridge ... change to a reading train and get off at dorking or gomshall. gomshall being a tad closer but trains might not stop there that often.

was there last weekend ... a bit damp in patches ... one thing about the british isles ... you will never be short of rain ...

_it takes me only half an hour to drive there with my bike and i consider it my backyard  ... _


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

i have been to wales only twice and on both occasions decided to go to afan forest and absolutely loved it ...

http://www.mbwales.com/en/content/cms/Centres/Afan_Forest_Park/Afan_Forest_Park.aspx

coed y brenin is also very good ... should be able to find out more from here ...

http://www.mbwales.com/en/content/cms/Centres/Coed_y_Brenin/Coed_y_Brenin.aspx

_a HT will be sufficient for the trails around the north downs and wales ... for scotland you might want to consider FS but a HT will be fine ... _


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info Chinaman. I will be riding The Gap this weekend in Brecon area on Saturday. Dorking area is on the list may be for next weekend. Hopefully the weather will hold just as nice as this weekend for some camping around that area as well. 

Where in Scotland do you think I should check out first?

Thanks again!


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_Where in Scotland do you think I should check out first?_"

You might find this thread useful. It contains some good info on the 7 Stanes, Scotland's outstanding contribution to mountain biking. My recommendation, as you'd be making a trip of it, would be to have a weekend at Glentress and Innerleithen. They're within riding distance of each other, with a hotel at Glentress if the weather's not good enough for camping, and both offer some truly brilliant riding.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Chinaman, forgot you were in the same area, what Yeti are you riding these days? Just in case I see you somewhere&#8230;


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> ... Chinaman, forgot you were in the same area, what Yeti are you riding these days? ...


ooh ... i might get shot down in answering this question ...

_my arc (rigid) is currently dressed with road slicks  that i use when it gets too muddy ... _

off-road ... i will be on my nicolai FS ... now that you have brought this up, it will be interesting to see the different lines that i will take with my rigid arc ... hmmm


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

chinaman said:


> ooh ... i might get shot down in answering this question ...
> 
> _my arc (rigid) is currently dressed with road slicks  that i use when it gets too muddy ... _
> 
> off-road ... i will be on my nicolai FS ... now that you have brought this up, it will be interesting to see the different lines that i will take with my rigid arc ... hmmm


I'll keep an eye out for those 2 and don't worry, I had Michelin slicks on my Slayer for a few weeks last winter. For some strange reason I thought you had an AS-R, must have got the name wrong. I've got a black Trance X or a blue/silver Trance BTW.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

theseawind said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Chinaman. I will be riding The Gap this weekend in Brecon area on Saturday. Dorking area is on the list may be for next weekend. Hopefully the weather will hold just as nice as this weekend for some camping around that area as well.
> 
> Where in Scotland do you think I should check out first?
> 
> Thanks again!


do correct me if i am wrong but it seems that you do enjoy a bit of camping with cycling thrown in ...

try cumbria ... lots of camping sites and bridleways and fire roads with beautiful scenic lakes and "mountains" more like peaks ... and ridgelines that you can ride and follow ...

you can take a train to manchester and change to another to windermere ... lots of campsites around windermere and have a look at the ordinance survey (OS) maps around windermere ... north and northeast of windermere quite accessible for half a days ride and to the west you have the whole of the lakes district to explore ...

http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/

type in the location you want go to and it will show up all bridleways and footpaths ... (at maximum zoom) ... try your local library as well as they might have OS maps for you to borrow ...  ...

in england and wales you need to stick to campsites but in scotland you can just about camp anywhere within certain regulations ... eg not fenced or farmed area etcetc check camping codes in scotland ... then you have the whole of north west scotland to camp and cycle ... very scenic around loch ness and the many other lochs and real mountains this time ...  ... be prepared and do take ample provisions ... weather can be unpredictable and can change quite drastically ... have a look at OS maps ...

as steveuk has mentioned, Glentress and Innerleithen, in southern scotland just across the border, red and black singletracks :thumbsup:

do post pictures from brecon ...


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

You can also try swinley forest in bracknell.

Take the southwest train to reading from waterloo and get off at martin's heron station.

http://www.austinbike.com/mtb/swinley

You can also find folks here:

http://www.mtbuk.co.uk


----------



## wykes (Jan 15, 2007)

did anyone mention the seven stanes yet - *great *scottish trails

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/


----------



## multiaxial (Jan 31, 2007)

*Dorking?*

I don't mean to derail this thread, but I am visiting London and was very pleased to find this very helpful thread. An ex-pat friend of mine (just moved from Tokyo) and I are headed to Dorking on Sunday 28 Sept. Do you recommend a particular place to rent bikes? Based on the photos, I'm psyched to ride. Thanks.


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

try nirvana cycles in westcott (which is to the west of dorking) or head for the hills in dorking ... i know they have demo bikes but unsure if they do rent ...


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks again for the info Chinaman. :thumbsup: I will follow your advices once the time to hit Scotland comes.



chinaman said:


> do correct me if i am wrong but it seems that you do enjoy a bit of camping with cycling thrown in ...


My mind is dull and useless at a B&B. I hate such feeling! While traveling, I mostly prefer either the natural world or something more experiencing. 



> do post pictures from brecon ...


I was fortunate to ride both at Brecon and Afan Forest Park on Saturday and Sunday. Here are some riding photos from the weekend-

From The Gap trail, the view of Brecon National Park on a warm clear morning was breath-taking.






Some of the sections are very rocky and steep. This one is probably the worst of all


A woody section- on some sections, the trails were almost pristine


Grazing castles


We passed by a reservoir


The stunning view of the moorland in Brecon National Park


Yellow


Sunday we rode Penhydd at Afan Forest Park.

A swoopy single-track section on the trail


Some riders bombed down the trail while I was standing around taking flower photos... 




Riders say "cheers" as "thank you" here.


Another warm day in Wales. People told that that Wales had the worst August in 100 years. I could hardly imagine such wetness on nice warm weekend in Wales.


The view of Central Wales from the trail


White


For more photos, you may see my collection here.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Theseawind,

you should check out Epping Forest too - some good rooty singletrack. It's easily accessible from central London, just get an overland train to Chingford from Liverpool Street. Takes about 35 minutes.

Beautiful photos BTW. Did you ride White's Level / Skyline when you were in Afan?


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Franz said:


> Theseawind,
> 
> you should check out Epping Forest too - some good rooty singletrack. It's easily accessible from central London, just get an overland train to Chingford from Liverpool Street. Takes about 35 minutes.
> 
> Beautiful photos BTW. Did you ride White's Level / Skyline when you were in Afan?


Thank you for the info Franz! Epping Forest is now also on the list! I should have been a bike bump, really. The UK seems to be a perfect place to adopt such profession! 

I didn't get to ride either White's Level or Skyline. We were running out of time since I had to leave for London in the afternoon. Hopefully I could return to Afan for some more riding soon.

"Cheers!"


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

TSW ... cheers for sharing the pics ... :thumbsup:


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm planing to ship my Blur LT to London. Do any of you happen to know which is the best service for shipping a bike here from California- FedEx, UPS, etc?

I'm already here, so taking the bike as a piece of luggage is not an option at the moment.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

theseawind said:


> Thank you for the info Franz! Epping Forest is now also on the list! I should have been a bike bump, really. The UK seems to be a perfect place to adopt such profession!
> 
> I didn't get to ride either White's Level or Skyline. We were running out of time since I had to leave for London in the afternoon. Hopefully I could return to Afan for some more riding soon.
> 
> "Cheers!"


theseawind, fantastic photo's.
Epping Forest is my thing too and is great if you love mud, clay and roots.

As allready mentioned you can get a train from Liverpool Street to Chingford or the much shorter train ride from Liverpool Street to forest gate (10mins) and then ride the forest to Chingford for the return train.

It's all down to what train is leaving first from Liverpool Street but it is nice to know that there is a station at each end of the forest.


----------



## Franz (Jan 30, 2004)

Mmmmmm, BLT... Is it a BLT2 or a slightly older one? Killer bike either way. I'm on a Heckler myself.

I've used Fed-Ex before and they've always been pretty good, just make sure your bike is packaged EXTREMELY well. Derailleur off, everything bubble-wrapped, you know the kind of thing. Also, be wary of small print about insurance - despatch companies hate paying out, so make sure you're covered.


----------



## Skyline35 (May 24, 2005)

theseawind said:


> I was fortunate to ride both at Brecon and Afan Forest Park on Saturday and Sunday. Here are some riding photos from the weekend-


Beautiful! :thumbsup:

///Charlie


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Franz- I have the slightly older model for my Blur LT. People keep talking about the improvement on the newer model which makes me really curious. I bought mine last year so it will be a while till I upgrade this bike. . How's the Heckler treating you?

Charlie- Thanks!!!

Btw- where are you guys riding this weekend. I'm hoping to make it to Dorking tomorrow and join the shop's ride. Just found out that I got Monday off. Bump! I really need my bike here for more riding.


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

Try Fedex or UPS for shipping. Not sure how much it would cost. Or if you've got the cash, consider a second hand bike from Ebay. There are some good deals to be had.

I usually ride from Reigate Hill to Boxhill in Dorking most Sundays. Not as good as Leith Hill but still good for XC.

I start from Redhill. PM me if you want to hook-up.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

theseawind said:


> Btw- where are you guys riding this weekend. I'm hoping to make it to Dorking tomorrow and join the shop's ride. Just found out that I got Monday off. Bump! I really need my bike here for more riding.


Simon's in Italy for the weekend so phone up first to check the ride is still happening.:thumbsup:


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Simon's in Italy for the weekend so phone up first to check the ride is still happening.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the heads up EGF. I called and the ride is still ON! We're having yet another beautiful weekend here. :thumbsup:


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

theseawind said:


> We're having yet another beautiful weekend here. :thumbsup:


Yeah, just as I see the autumn displays going up in shop windows summer seems to have finally arrived, I was out on the South Downs today, watched all the racers going past, not entirely sure which event it was but it was fun all the same and the weather was beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

EGF168 said:


> Yeah, just as I see the autumn displays going up in shop windows summer seems to have finally arrived, I was out on the South Downs today, watched all the racers going past, not entirely sure which event it was but it was fun all the same and the weather was beautiful.:thumbsup:


Oh nice, you were out riding today. Btw, since you know Giant so well, do you happen to know the strengths and weakness of the Trance X5 and Trance 2. The price are comparable between the two bike. I'm wondering what are the differences between them. I may end up buying a bike here in the UK instead of shipping the Blur over. For now, I have to stay around the price range of these two bikes.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

You ride a Blur LT so I would say the Trance X with slightly slacker angles and more travel would be better for you. I think the only weaknesses with the X5 are the kit, it's a really great bike, I personally hate Avid brakes but you probably won't mind them, the rest of the kit is all solid stuff except Giant's own brand rear shock which obviously won't be that great but it does the job. Have a look through the Giant forum, there are a lot of Trance VS Trance X threads which you may find useful and plenty of reviews around. I got my Trance and Trance X from Nirvana and they're usually willing to give you 10% off or 10% of the bike in free upgrades and swap a few parts for similarly priced stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks again for the info EGF. One more question, I'm 5.7ft. tall. Do you think I would fit better with with a Small size Trance X or the Medium size? In the past, it seem to fit better with bikes that are slightly larger for me. 

It sounds like I really need to pay Nirvana a visit soon.  You seem very fond of that shop.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

In my experience it's better to get the bigger size because it's better to be a little stretched out and have to put a shorter stem on or move the seat forward than be cramped up on a bike too small, Giant bikes are on the smaller side compared to something like a Specialized Stumpy anyway.

And yeah I do tend to rave about Nirvana a lot but I had a few bad experiences with the other ones in the area, they usually give the best deals and they're the only shop I trust to work on my bike, just make sure you get things in writing, I do notice the price of them working on the bike seems to mysteriously go up sometimes and the occasional thing like a bash ring and new chain that I didn't ask for slip on the bike, turns out the bash ring and new chain are pretty good but I still didn't ask for them.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't forget the North. We have the best of the riding in England here in the North. Apart from the excellent trail centres like Keilder. Whinlatter, grizedale. stainburn, dalby, we have the best of the natural riding in the the Yorkshire dales, north york moors, peak district and Lake district. Real hills (occasionaly low mountains). Trains are really cheap if you book in advance (London to Newcastle £30)

i am orginally from the south, i lived in Bucks (the chilterns are worth a visit catch a train to Tring from Kings cross and head to Wendover woods and Aston Hill), i also went to university in Surrey so i know the Box hill and Leith hill area well, they are good too.

The aeas east of London are ok but pretty flat. 

If you liked Afan (it is brilliant) you will like the rest of the trail centres too.There are loads now in wales, scotland and england. Just do a search and they will come up.

i have to say you have come to the right place I personnaly think we have some of the best riding in the world here. I am fortunate enough to have lived in California and travelled extensively with my bike but I still think we have it best here.

Whilst your here take a trip to mainland europe. The alps and pyranees are amazing and not to be missed. overall have fun


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Nsynk- Thanks for the information. Wow...the list of trails that I want to visit is growing long. I don't think my one year stay in the UK will be sufficient to cover the UK trails now. This is great! Are any of the trail centers that you listed accessible by public transportation. I don't have a car here. My only hope is that the trail center is not too far from a local village where I could either ride in or take the train/ bus to get there. I thought I could set a base at the village for a few days and ride from the village the trail center.

Thanks!


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

MMM the problem with trail centres are they tend to be away from towns. The lake district would be a good bet. Take a train to Keswick. Whinlatter is only a few miles away. The manmade riding there is still a work in progress (but what is completed is amazingly good) I believe the next section opens in Nov.

For Dalby you would have to go to Pickering and ride from there, not sure if there is accomodation, it will be on their website though. Keilder is in the middle of no where (but excellent so worth a visit) For the yorkshire dales travel to Skipton and ride from there.

I tried to get public transport to Peebles from Edingburgh once and failed miserably so if you want to do the best of the best which is Gletress and Innerleithen in the tweed valley you will have to hire a car. Well worth doing so as you could pick off several centres in a weekend.


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Nsynk- It sounds like a road trip will also be in order. I probably should wait and try out the other trail centers that you recommended before the road trip though; I still ride on the wrong side of the road in London sometimes.


----------



## JulesW (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

If you're thinking of riding in the lake district (cumbria) try checking out:
www.ridethelakes.co.uk

I was up there again last week - the views are breathtaking and there's some great trails. The new Whinlatter Pass Centre is excellent if a little short at 10km till the south loop opens in November.

I also like riding in Shropshire on the Welsh border - the Long Mynd from Church Stretton is great.

Cheers
Jules


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

These pictures and all this talk is making me home sick. Anybody have any good pictures of Coed Y Brenin? Or the Chiltern Hills? God I miss the bluebells.


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry Vespasianus. I don't have any photos of those places. I will post them if I get to ride those trails in the near future. I'm still waiting for my bike to arrive in London.


----------



## JulesW (Jul 7, 2008)

Coed-Y-Brenin is well worth the trip - no good pictures as we were too busy riding!! The rain stopped 10m before we were riding and started just as the bikes were in the car - 2 days running - it was like we were destined to ride! A great weekend.

If your interested in camping in the lakes theres a good spot in the Newlands Valley just to the west of Keswick near Braithwaite which is the nearest village to Whinlatter.

If you go up there you ought to ride the route of the Borrowdale bash too - theres some cracking view of Derwentwater from the road up to Watendlath


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Vespasianus said:


> These pictures and all this talk is making me home sick. Anybody have any good pictures of Coed Y Brenin? Or the Chiltern Hills? God I miss the bluebells.


Me too. Dorking was my back garden 6 years ago. Good times.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hasn't changed much in the last 6 years, more cake choices, better bikes, few more people and we had some snow earlier in the year.


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm located just outside of London just now but did some great riding in Scotland before I moved here: Glentress, Inners, Laggan Wolftrax and a lot in Aberdeenshire. If you can find the time the North of Scotland is well worth a visit.


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Talking about Scotland, I'm planing on a road trip there in less than two weeks. I will have a good one week to explore the trail centers. The plan is to take a train to Edinburgh and hire a car to enter a road trip from there. Right now, I'm struggling in prioritizing the rides for each day. I was in Scotland two weekends ago for some sight-seeings and route scouting. What a beautiful country!!! 

Please keep your advices especially on Scotland coming!

Just this past weekend, I returned to Wales once again to ride the Wall at Afan and Twrch at Cwm Carn. Wow!!! While the Wall was super fun, Cwm Carn has the highest ranking on my list- challenging single track uphill climb, and really fun downhill course with some good rolling sections. It was raining on Saturday when we were riding the Wall. Surprisingly, by Sunday, there were almost no marks of rain at Cwm Carn- talking about year-round trails. Everything was all amazing!!! On top of that, the view of Wales landscape and forestry in the autumn were breathlessly picturesque. We were riding in carpets of red and yellow foliage for miles. Thanks Krag for hosting!

I'm struggling to cope with the urban London's life for just these very experiences.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

EGF168 said:


> Hasn't changed much in the last 6 years, more cake choices, better bikes, few more people and we had some snow earlier in the year.


Mmmm cake!


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

As I haven't had time to read all this thread please forgive me if this has already been mentioned.

Mountain Biking in England started near the Buckinghamshire town of Wendover.

The trails are many and varied and some can be muddy, especially in winter.

It takes the tube/train about an hour to get there from either Marylebone or Baker Street. You may need to change from tube to train at Amersham.

For info on early English Mountain Biking, try this link.

http://www.james-walters.net/cleland/


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

theseawind said:


> Talking about Scotland, I'm planing on a road trip there in less than two weeks. I will have a good one week to explore the trail centers. The plan is to take a train to Edinburgh and hire a car to enter a road trip from there. Right now, I'm struggling in prioritizing the rides for each day. I was in Scotland two weekends ago for some sight-seeings and route scouting. What a beautiful country!!!
> 
> Please keep your advices especially on Scotland coming!
> 
> ...


guess it's a bit late to offer advice, just hope you started your week in scotland today(saturday) was dry today and looks set to stay that way till wednesday/thursday, let us know what you thought?


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

seosamh said:


> let us know what you thought?


Scotland was awesome. I was very lucky because the weather was nice and dry. So far, I have ridden, three of the 7Stanes: Glentress, Ae and Mabie plus Fort William, Laggan Wolftrax and Learnie's Red Rock. The trails were so well built that I can't make up my mind as to which one that I like most. They were all really great. Here are some photos from the trip:

The view of Glentress Forest from the outlook- four seasons in one day.


Our group climbing Spooky Wood- 7Stanes, Glentress


At the highest point of the red route, it was snowy.


Jerry making a switchback on the run down


The autumn sky at Ae Forest


Robin dropping a rocky section at Ae Forest, 7Stanes


The wooden boardwalk at Ae Forest which is about 300m long. It was LONG! 


Sunset in Dumfries


Riding on the beautiful autumn day at Mabie Forest


A rare warm and clear day from Mabie Forest


Andy and the fall in Mabie


Isle of Arran early morning


Spectacular view of the Highlands


At last, Fort William


Riding the World Champs of the Witch's trails


The fall in Leanachan Forest from the Witch's trails


Ben Nevis, highest peak in the UK, under the sun


Loch Eil viewing from Sgurr Finnisg-aig


Ridding Laggan Wolftrax


View from the trail


Driving East toward Inverness


Inverness by the River Ness


Railing a massive berm at Black Isle's Learnie Red Rock


Dying


Black Isle late Friday evening


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

excellant pics of scotland TSW ... well done ... :thumbsup:


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome thread - great to be reminded how great the Uk can be for riding. Thanks for the pictures everyone!


----------



## weescott (May 7, 2006)

Great photo's. They bring back some fond memory's.

If I can get the time off work I'm going up next month. Fancy doing it again?


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

cracking pictures, glad you enjoyed and got the weather! :thumbsup:


----------



## theseawind (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!



weescott said:


> If I can get the time off work I'm going up next month. Fancy doing it again?


Weescott- I would love to go back to Scotland again for more ridding but I'm going home for the holidays. By next month, I will be riding in sunny California instead. Yippee! :thumbsup:

As much as I want to ride more of Scotland and Wales, I also think it's time to give England its fair share. So, I may do a little more exploration around England when I come back in Jan before returning to Scotland and wandering North Wales. Let me know if you're up for it.


----------

